# Eismeer Blue Vs. Silver Essence



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

This post covers a few things. Its the first Eos I've seen on the road here (and I have pictures to prove it), and the first Eismeer Blue Eos I've ever seen. I've been trying to decide between Eismeer Blue and Silver Essence, so I'll share some thoughts.
I was driving down the road and was happily surprised to see this in front of me. You don't see alot of pictures with the rear lights illuminated either. The exhaust tips were nasty looking.








We were both turning into the mall, so I watched where the car parked. It was driven by a guy in his late 60's. 








I decided to check the roof seals. Driver side looked good.








The passenger side had slight seal binding towards the back of the sunroof. I think if you maintain your seals with Krytox, this shouldn't be an issue.








PanEuropean pointed out in another thread that the ride height is for proper clearance in real world situations, and I think he's right.








Here's another angle, it just barely cleared the concrete curb. Being FWD, there's more front overhang than what I'm used to.








Here's my problem with Eismeer Blue. Its a bit darker/dirtier than what I would have liked. I find it somewhat reminicent of that nasty "teel" green that was way overused in the 90's. It varied from greenish to blueish, but after seeing the Eos in real life (heavily overcast day) it just reminded me of all sorts of cheap 90's coupes. Then, upon leaving the mall, I saw the genuine article. What do you think?








Such a classic that I caught the car at McDonalds.



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 12:36 PM 12-25-2006_


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

Did you remember to leave a note on his car pointing him to this forum?


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_Did you remember to leave a note on his car pointing him to this forum?

That's a good point, its friendly around here and I did want to stop the owner and talk, but he appeared feeble was hobbling along rather uneasily, and I just had the feeling that interrupting him at the crowded mall on the Friday before Christmas would have been too burdensome. Otherwise I would have introduced myself.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Eismeer Blue Vs. Silver Essence (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Some good photo journalism there Wolfsburger.
As for the Eismer Blue.... The only EOS I have seen to date was eismer blue with beige interior. It was the car I looked at in the dealer show room.
I am pretty fussy about blue on cars, for myself there are very few shades of blue I like on vehicles. However I did think the eismer/beige was not too bad looking together.
Personally I would lean toward the silver essence over the eismer blue.
Kevin


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Eismeer Blue Vs. Silver Essence (just4fun)*

I too had the same debate when I ordered my Eos - however, after seeing the Eismeer blue in person, I found it too "turquoise-sy" for my taste. 
Although silver is considered boring by some, I think it looks subtle and classy for the Eos. Too bad you can't have a lighter interior if you chose silver in Canada.


----------



## SeaTreg (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Eismeer Blue Vs. Silver Essence (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

The Eismeer blue is very good looking, I have seen it with a beige interior and it looked great. However, I think it will be a "trendy" color, meaning one that will not look good in a few years. Most blues, and green fall into this category. They look great when introduced, but always look dated very quickly. Silver, Black, White, and Red will always look good. No matter how old a car is, if it is one of those colors, especially Silver or Black, it always looks better.


----------



## 356924 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Eismeer Blue Vs. Silver Essence (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Very Interesting discussion and post about the Eisemeer Blue EOS. 
I had a Silver essence/Monrock Eos ready to order when my wife "suggested" the Eisemeer Blue. 
Well, when the car arrived and I saw it next to a Silver one in the show room, I was convinced "she" made the right decision. Even the sales staff at the dealer were surprised at how good the combination looked.To my dismay, the manager has decided to order a couple cars in the same combination; so mine won't be the only Eisemeer blue in the area .
The color may be "trendy" but it is a real eye catcher now; without being "catch me red".
I have only 400 miles on the car, but I can say it is a much more fun car to drive over previous rides, includung Bimmers and SAABS. Probably on a "fun" par with the Porsches!


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Eismeer Blue Vs. Silver Essence (356924)*

I like it becasue it is a medium blue - not too dark and not too light. Best of both worlds almost. Also, because it is a mettalic paint the light level will make it change character a bit.








JJ


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Eismeer Blue Vs. Silver Essence (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_As for the Eismer Blue.... The only EOS I have seen to date was eismer blue with beige interior. 

My VW dealer (Volkswagen Richmond Hill, slightly north of Toronto, Canada) has two Eos in stock at the moment, one black with a beige interior, and one Eismeer Blue with a beige interior. They had to special order the Eismeer Blue one - it seems that Eismeer Blue is the rarest of the Eos colours in North America.
Personally, I kind of like the Eismeer Blue - it is a cheerful colour, not too dark, and with no hint of green or turquoise in it. 
Michael


----------



## jnhashmi (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Eismeer Blue Vs. Silver Essence (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

It's kinda funny that you created this post, because I picked up my Silver Eos about three weeks ago and was thinking I should make a post about the color. The reason why is that I was surprised, although not really displeased, to see how BLUE the silver is! It looks silver when you see it on it's own, but when I park it next to any other silver car from a different manufacturer, it is clear that it's a very blue silver. In fact, I had a friend walk out to my car and she actually asked "So would you call that silver or light blue?" I was kind of shocked at the question, but ever since then I have noticed she is exactly right. I should park it next to another silver car and take a picture, because like I said, if I just shot a picture you'd just call it silver.
Something to keep in mind when you think silver or blue! If you get silver you kinda get both.


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Eismeer Blue Vs. Silver Essence (jnhashmi)*

No way! I thought I was the only one! I noticed the same thing when I saw the Silver on a dealer lot - I attributed the blue tint to the outdoor lighting and thought nothing of it.
Guess I'm not the only one - to me, the silver has a very light blue tint, almost a mint blue, if that makes any sense.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Eismeer Blue Vs. Silver Essence (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

The Eismeer blue tends to look gray on overcast days or when it starts getting dark.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Eismeer Blue Vs. Silver Essence (cb391)*

I heard from the dealer that the silver has a slight bluw to it....
As far as the eismer blue, I think it looks great with the tan interior.... howerver.. I wish it was a bit less saturated to "masculine" it a bit more....
I wonder how far off it is from the blue in the volvo.. I recall seeing it in person and it looked pretty nice...


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Eismeer Blue Vs. Silver Essence (archiea)*

actually, this was the blue that I had recall seeing on the volvo...








I have to admit, after seeing the eismer blue featured on the Eos DVD with the make over on the girl... I was a bit discouraged...
How do you folks feel about the wheat beige... it looks like an old man color.. and I already had a silver car! I really want a tan interior.. I luv how bright it looks!!! however, silver was my first choice in color.. too bad its not available with a tan interior!!! 
My fall back is Island grey with a tan interior.... its masuline enough... but you loose the nice contrast with the black top. The wheat beige has a nice metallic sheen..but I ahve only seen it on other VW's... and it looked a bit like an old man's color....
White and beige...very classy... along with the red tailights.. however I wish it was more of a buttery white than such a clear white... its almost to bright.....


----------



## davidg (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Eismeer Blue Vs. Silver Essence (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

This is in dull light ,, it is quite blue in certain light


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: Eismeer Blue Vs. Silver Essence (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

People don't know how to park...
_Quotation (duplicate copy) of all the pictures from the post above deleted. Original text of reply untouched. Michael_


_Modified by PanEuropean at 11:35 AM 12-24-2006_


----------

